# March Picture of the Month Comp



## harrigab

a bit late getting this months comp underway, my apologies.
Same format as usual, max 2 pics per member taken within the month of March (this year lol). Happy snapping


----------



## Drew231

Chewy (Chewbarka) just chillin' yesterday


----------



## getsome

Going with a little spiced up retro vibe. It's a Dash classic.

~B


----------



## Canadian Expy

Aspen at my Dad's garage after a nice run in the woods nearby. Never thought the ugly green wall would compliment his colouring so nicely.


----------



## MisterRed

loved the wrinkled forehead!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Don't forget the lovely slobber line across the snout  I too love V's wrinkly foreheads!


----------



## einspänner

Oh the allure of a bitch in season. A pin-up for all you intact dogs out there. 

Edit, I'm not competing this month, but I'll leave this here because it makes me laugh.


----------



## emilycn

that is genius. i'd never have thought of little boy's underwear as a heat helper!


----------



## einspänner

I know! I got the idea from DixiesMom. I was going to get generic cheapo ones, but Walmart was picked over so she gets to rock these super hero ones.


----------



## harrigab

my first entry for this month, I just love the way Ruby is "eyeballing" what's going on, even though it wasn't her turn to run


----------



## texasred

organicthoughts said:


> Too bad they don't make adult sized ones


They make them.


----------



## Bronson

Helping with yard work...


----------



## Bronson

This is your brain on deer poop... any questions?


----------



## pippylongstocking

Einspanner. Surely Scout should have Wonder Woman on her pants! Hehe. Gorgeous girl, with or without pants!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2

MY Dear ein's.... If looks could kill ... you would be SO dead!!!


----------



## CrazyCash

I don't know how they find this comfortable...


----------



## Canadian Expy

We took advantage of the above zero temps to go and play some ball by the lake. I was hoping this would be the end of the snow for us but old man winter is set to wallop us again tomorrow - sigh.


----------



## emilycn

Lua's skin built-in pillow


----------



## redbirddog

Central California Coast - Morro Bay, March 9, 2014.
From atop Black Hill.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/03/morro-bay-from-black-hill.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## yv0nne

I pretty much just show up for these competitions aha I mostly just creep otherwise 
Here is Miss Penn sitting on a bale of hay thinking about summer. And wondering if we will ever see it again!


Hay1 by yjessome, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyCash

RBD - love it. My family has a beach house in Morro Bay and I'm planning a trip down there in April. I know exactly where that picture is taken - I may have to go there!!


----------



## Munchie

Munchie, the working puppy


----------



## MisterRed

Here is Mr. Red and I in Taylor Creek Park today (Toronto, Ontario, Canada) in today's storm! Mr. Red loves this weather and it was gorgeous today in the ravine.


----------



## MilesMom

This first picture is at Garland Park in Carmel by the Sea on our recent trip to Berkeley/ Carmel. We met up with a 2.5 yr old Vizsla named Riley, who is Chase's half sister and an aunt to Miles. They also have a rescue V named Cooper. Here is all of them swimming together chasing sticks. 

The second is of Miles looking very proud of himself on the beach in Carmel.


----------



## LokiV

Got my first pic for March just now. 

I don't have a flash camera so it's just from my phone, but here's a pic of Loki helping Sean to build his kennel. ;D


----------



## einspänner

Nice choice in drill! My dad worked for Bosch for 18 years, so we're still a bit obsessed with their products.


----------



## Darcy1311

I always found drills to be a bit boring...LOL....sorry off post..


----------



## getsome

Just throwing another one in for fun. I'm loving the variety of pictures this month. Great work!

~B


----------



## Kafka

This was last Sunday..I got up to make breakfast and came back to this. Such a little princess!


----------



## marathonman

Jasper along the Carquinez Strait regional shoreline in the Bay Area.


----------



## tknafox2

Looks like SOMEONE is having a really GOOD time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## LEVIsMom

Not a very good picture but too fun not to post. 

A dog and his boy


----------



## hotmischief

Grouse & Rabbit pointing on Danby Moor in Yorkshire.


----------



## OttosMama

Hotmischief,

Good to see Boris! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lyndam

Here's my Ruby enjoying a springtime Wiz on one of our lovely North East beaches .


----------



## wbavos

Daisy (22 weeks) celebrating St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## texasred

Not his most stylish points, but it was on wild birds in March.


----------



## KB87

Haeden ZONKED!


----------



## hoovers7

Just when we thought we were getting passed the excited peeing issue...


----------



## MisterRed

Mr. Red in Taylor Creek Park, Toronto after a recent snow storm!


----------



## Dee72

Winston!


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Duke finally enjoys his time on the beach. His ears are quite the wind detection device. 7 1/2 months old now. I love this guy so much!!


----------



## Nudge23

A cut in your foot webbing buys you ALOT of snuggles, attention and couch time!! Nudge is stoked about his (very minor) injury!


----------



## tatertick

Old Tucker man is growing up fast


----------



## Laika

From our trip to Sandy River Delta yesterday. Spring was out in full force ;D

My focus is a little off on the jump, and the other one is a very goofy looking pic of Laika, but I still like it


----------



## trevor1000

He seems to have interest in what I'm Doing!










And of course here is Bacchus the Zombie


----------



## Lyndam

Catching the rays.


----------



## Maxx

.


----------



## Maxx

Mousing again


----------



## Kafka

my second entry.. not the best quality but I love her little focused frown she gets (chasing lizards)


----------



## Janders

Gus is so proud after getting the stuffing out of his bed.


----------



## dextersmom

Janders said:


> Gus is so proud after getting the stuffing out of his bed.


Ah, I spy Marvin the Moose! One of Dexter's long time buddies, though he's had "surgery" a few too many times now


----------



## tknafox2

Happy Spring Day!! Pearl and Fergy now 9mos. Old.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE is HOME - not a pretty pic - but he is my PUP !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

here's another of the Danby Moor Day for my 2nd entry this month, Ruby working the scent on grouse


----------



## LokiV

My second entry for the month. Loki zooming in the long grass down by the creek at the forest park here in New Zealand.


----------



## olofsonb

I guess since I only have one picture so far then I'll post this. Baby Copper at 5 days old.


----------



## fullscale

Cuda on the way home after winning intermediate in group


----------



## Dillon152

Mylen enjoying her off leash run in the woods!


----------



## hcrowder

Penny showing off her new collar while trying to lick the ash off her nose from investigating the BBQ.

The second one is of her first antler experience. I think she likes it.


----------



## Joe c.

Bruno on point


----------



## Idntnw

Ranger is 4 months old. He had a great time playing in the woods.


----------

